# 611.72



## fareedercoder@gmail.com (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello friends ,
Can we code ICD 611.72 for a male patient ?if not ,what is the appropiate code for this ?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 12, 2012)

611.72 is not gender specific.


----------



## mcnaryk (Jul 12, 2012)

fareedercoder@gmail.com said:


> Hello friends ,
> Can we code ICD 611.72 for a male patient ?if not ,what is the appropiate code for this ?



I agree-this code does not specify male or female breast so could be used for either.


----------



## sateeshtv (Jul 14, 2012)

yes .I also agree with Sreenivas Sajja.611.72 is not a gender specific code


----------

